# Turbo recommendations for SR20DET



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm cross-posting this from the SR20DET forum since this one seems to get a bit more traffic. I know this is probably a newbie question but hey, I'm a n00b to SR20DET's and I haven't had much luck searching around the web. Unfortunately (maybe fortunately?) there isn't as many forums for Nissans as there are for Honduh's and such. Anyway, what I'm looking for is a turbo upgrade for an S13 SR20DET that will give me good spool-up characteristics and 300+ horsepower at the rear wheels. I used to drive a Subaru WRX and there is a company by the name of Power Enterprise out of Japan that made a couple of really nice turbo upgrades for that car. They make one or two for the SR20DET as well but I was wondering if anybody had any experience with them or if they could suggest any other turbos they've had experience with that will give me what I'm looking for. Any help is appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## Gorath (Feb 16, 2003)

I am not too sure the max hp of this turbo but it should be above 300 and doesnt cost too much, oh and it bolts onForced Performance


----------



## TurboEvo (Feb 22, 2003)

Well, Greddy has the T518Z out for the SR20DET and that will make over 300HP easily. HKS came out with the GT-SS and GT-RS turbo kit that are more cost friendly and will produce around 300HP as well. Those are the name brand one but I am sure you can get a Garett or Turbonetics one for cheaper and still make 300HP at the wheel.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2003)

i am using a "garrett gt2540", 0.7a/r 48 trim compressor and 0.63 a/r 76(?) trim turbine. didn't cost heaps, slightly less lag than the standard plain bearing 0.86 a/r turbo but better top end power. it is rated to 450hp (engine).


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

The best turbo for the SR20 is a HKS GT3037S it will give you 450-500 hp and is one of the fastest turbos spool with this much power.


----------

